# Group forming in Dallas area



## hopemiles (Nov 22, 2006)

Social anxiety has affected my life in so many ways. I sincerely want to overcome it and would enjoy meeting others who share in this struggle. That's why I'm starting a social anxiety support group in the Dallas area.

There are two organizers (myself included) who are committed to making this group work. Right now we're looking at a CBT (cognitive behavioural therapy) program as a central part of our early discussion.

If you live in our area and deal with social anxiety or related issues, then take a chance and come to a meeting.

http://www.geocities.com/dallassocialanxiety


----------



## hopemiles (Nov 22, 2006)

Some are viewing this thread, so I thought I would just post again. We've had a few meetings and things are starting to take shape. In you have interest in the group, then please contact me.


----------



## hopemiles (Nov 22, 2006)

Update. There are four of us attending this group and we are working hard to try to get the word out. We're meeting in a quiet location in a church in Irving (basically Las Colinas). During each meeting, we work through a lesson in a CBT program, as well as other readings on social anxiety. We have a light snack at each meeting and have had some interesting discussions. 

If you are considering coming to a meeting, then know that we are a relaxed and easygoing group. We are all nervous and I think knowing this puts everyone at ease.


----------



## hopemiles (Nov 22, 2006)

We now have five regulars attending our group meetings. We have snacks and even play some games at some meetings. Once a month, we are planning on having a social outing. If you're in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, then take a chance and come see what our meetings are about.


----------



## wrenn (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd like to come check it out. I'll try to make it out this Sunday.


----------



## hopemiles (Nov 22, 2006)

If you live in the Dallas area, then come check us out. We have a group of 7 who attend regularly. I've been working on this for over a year, so we have a format that seems to work well. Check out the website and send me a message if you're interested or have questions.

http://www.geocities.com/dallassocialanxiety


----------

